# Still At Work!!!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well here I am at work with almost 50 hours and I still have 2 work days to go. Doing a big time Server hardware and software upgrade and the big boss is already sweating the OT.







Can you sat cha-ching







They are already talking about cutting me loose for a 4 day weekend, WooHoo!!! Time to hit the road again.









Vern


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all the work Vern, but just think of how much more money you will have to spend in Mods and gas to go camping!!







action

Bill


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Good for you, Vern! Take all that extra cash to Camping World and have a ball!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

You go, Vern! So many mods.... So little time....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Vern take it as long as you can get it 
And then alot of camping









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hang in there, Vern!

I'm sure dreams of Outbacking will see you through!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a lot of OT lately too. Spent a bunch at Camping World, and a little at the electronics store.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Overtime? Eh?

I put in 40hrs by noon on Wed...don't get an extra dime.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I work a 72 hour week....EVERY WEEK!

Oh, wait....I get to sleep and watch TV sometimes. Nevermind...I'm just a prisoner.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just keep thinking happy camping toughts










Thor


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> I work a 72 hour week....EVERY WEEK!
> 
> Oh, wait....I get to sleep and watch TV sometimes. Nevermind...I'm just a prisoner.
> [snapback]113864[/snapback]​


Sleep







whats that? 15 hour clock day yesterday 4.5 hours of sleep and I'm back. Hummm, what else can I get for the Outback?









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

vern38 said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > I work a 72 hour week....EVERY WEEK!
> ...


Still here, Hummm think I'll make enough to buy a new Outback?









Vern

PS: Glad I have a laptop!


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Cha Ching Isn't IT work good?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

briansk11 said:


> Cha Ching Isn't IT work good?
> [snapback]114260[/snapback]​


I here you Brian, I finally finished all the work last night at 10:00pm. Went to sleep and woke up at 5:00am with a very happy pooch licking me to death. (Sleep Imposable at this point!) Brandie was so confused because her normal schedule had been flipped upside down, she went nuts when I finally did made it home. On the other hand DW calls me up at 6:00am and was letting me know how much money I made in overtime.







Oh Well







I guess I'll go and mow the yard and go install some of the new MODS and replacement parts that came in while I was at work so I can hit the road tonight.

Later,
vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great weekend, Vern, you've literally earned it!!









Give Princess Brandie a hug for us!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure all the hard work is now forgotten and he is resting in a nice campground right now...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm sure all the hard work is now forgotten and he is resting in a nice campground right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I still remeber the hard work but it's fading away very quickly.







Setting here listning to XM Radio in a nice campground *"FAR AWAY FROM WORK"*







playing with the laptop wating for lunch









Vern


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hope you have a good and attentive "waitress"! ha!ha! action 
have a great time and try not to think of all the other Outbackers who can't get away


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

tlm said:


> hope you have a good and attentive "waitress"! ha!ha! action
> have a great time and try not to think of all the other Outbackers who can't get away
> 
> 
> ...


I tell you what, go to this link I have posted a few pictures from the Texas Boomers Memorial Day Rally In San Antonio, Texas for ya...









Vern

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...91&#entry114691


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Setting here listning to XM Radio in a nice campground *"FAR AWAY FROM WORK"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And does it really get any better than that?!









Have a great time, guys!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

